# banks county



## hoochman2 (May 16, 2011)

how did the season go in banks county on the turkeys


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Aug 8, 2011)

Dont know much about the long beards but I know im ready for some Swamp Donkeys. 

Hope everyone has read the new regs and seen that we have went back to individual doe days now instead of season long doe days. Kind of surprised to see that but I think its going to be a good thing. I wasnt planning on taking any does anyways since I havent really been seeing many deer the last few years. Good luck to everyone and be sure to let us know how everything is going.


----------



## linefuse (Aug 21, 2011)

Timber company select cut our land during turkey season so no luck this year. But it really opened up the woods and it's looking good for this season. Have plenty of acorns and see plenty of deer on the cams. Can't wait until Sept 10.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Aug 28, 2011)

*A little Horn Porn to start things off*

Well ive got a pretty decent bachelor group of bucks hanging around the property eating all my yellow acorns up. Should be a pretty good season. No absolute monsters yet but maybe they will show up.

Enjoy


----------



## hoochman2 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats a nice group of bucks maybe we can get some older buck im sure glad they cut back on the doe days all i care about is my 10 year old getting to hunt and having a good time with each other good luck this season


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I'm going to give the food plots a go this weekend. Got a decent shower tonight. Going to do some bush hogging, spraying, and tree trimming tomorrow. Plan on drilling some winter peas, wheat, rye grain, and buck forage oats Sunday. If the rain will cooperate it should be good!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well I got the plot drilled, trees trimmed up, another cam put out in an acorn patch, bow tree picked out, alot of late scouting on some killa spots for late season. I believe I'm ready for Saturday myself. Who else is going to be in the woods this weekend?


----------



## deerhunter15 (Sep 8, 2011)

ill be there over toward the maysville area i killed a nice 8 there last year and seen one monster i hope to see him early on in the season this year! anybody know of any clubs lookin for members in banks county i know a couple people not got anywhere to hunt and are lookin to get in a club close by ?   

good luck to yall this sat ill be in the woods myself


----------



## hoochman2 (Sep 8, 2011)

good luck georgiadawgs78 let us know how it goes and ill do the same


----------



## linefuse (Sep 9, 2011)

Georgiadawgs78 we will be hunting all weekend over off of 63. Good luck to all.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 9, 2011)

linefuse said:


> Georgiadawgs78 we will be hunting all weekend over off of 63. Good luck to all.



Just a hop and a skip from me. Close to hwy 51 or I-85/59?


----------



## linefuse (Sep 10, 2011)

Close to 85. Have 225 acres between 63 and Neal Rd.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well didn't wind up going but Saturday morning. Seen one die at 9:30 and that's it. Don't believe they were moving too much with the moon shining bright. One of my friends seen zero and another let the air out of a doe. Hoping to hit up an evening hunt this week I've always had better luck on my ridge during the evening. I did however find two scrapes on my food plot where the above pics were taken. I quit putting out corn a week or so ago, so I moved the cam to the scrapes to see what's making em. I sure hope it's a biggen so I can break out the climber.


----------



## hoochman2 (Sep 13, 2011)

I think you mean saw one doe at 9:30, any way I hope the acorns are better this year


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 18, 2011)

hoochman2 said:


> I think you mean saw one doe at 9:30, any way I hope the acorns are better this year



Yeah, lol, def meant doe. I went this evening. Had 2 fat does come within 70 yards down wind of me then had four come behind me while I was standing up waiting anxiously on the other two to get in range. Well I had one stop in my shooting lane at 40 yards but unfortunately I would gave had to of been sitting down due to limbs. Needless to say they busted me and that was all she wrote. All this happened at around 6:30. Anybody have any luck yet


----------



## rts2271 (Sep 25, 2011)

63 and 51 have been hopping in the mornings. 59 from Cedar Ridge to 51 in Franklin on 85's side have been busy as well. I probably saw 6-7 dead fawns on the road fresh today. Certainly much more activity than last year in the same area.


----------



## fatbeeman (Sep 26, 2011)

*no deer*

been in my tree stand since 10th seen no deer just few tracks. what's up?
Don


----------



## hoochman2 (Sep 27, 2011)

my son and I were in the woods saturday saw two does, and lots of sign. seem to be lots of acorns already on the ground ? Im glad we have some acorns this year.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 27, 2011)

Deer were all over the place up until the 3rd week of August then they just seemed to stop moving.  I guess the dry weather is keeping near the creek bottoms and swamps for better grazing?  The pastures and fields are dry right now.  They are hitting my corn and watermelons pretty hard I left in the garden, but only at night.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 1, 2011)

Well fellas I havent been as much as I would like, prob six times so far lol.. But I have seen deer 4 of the 6 times. Only possible shots have been on a small 3 point and a small spike. Both less than 15 yds at that. Acorns are still raining at the house. I feel like I need a helmet when Im sitting in the stand. Oh and I havent checked it in a week but the food plot looks to be coming on strong. Needs one more good rain on it so I can spread some chicken manure on it.


----------



## fatbeeman (Oct 4, 2011)

*deer hunting*

anyone been to wilson shoals to hunt? is it any good for a old man to walk around or is it hilly?
Don


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 4, 2011)

fatbeeman said:


> anyone been to wilson shoals to hunt? is it any good for a old man to walk around or is it hilly?
> Don



I've road thru it once or twice and it seems that it would be a little on the hilly side. You could ride through it and see what you thought. It's been a min since I've been through there, I've never hunted it though.


----------



## fatbeeman (Oct 11, 2011)

*no deer*

I must have bad luck seen no deer only squirrels plenty nuts on ground.
Don


----------



## linefuse (Oct 16, 2011)

They select cut my place this past spring. Has really opened things up. Seeing alot of deer. Can't wait until next weekend.


----------



## fatbeeman (Oct 16, 2011)

*got the blues*

sitting in stand and seeing no deer what gives? guess I'll wait till gun season and go the a wma
Don


----------



## hoochman2 (Oct 22, 2011)

*opening morning*

my little buddy killed is 1st buck of the year . this is his 4th deer since he was 7 years old


----------



## hoochman2 (Oct 24, 2011)

*opening day*

did anybody else have any luck in banks county this weekend?


----------



## hoochman2 (Oct 25, 2011)

*monday*

only seen two does monday morning. deer are moving late in the morning.


----------



## fatbeeman (Oct 26, 2011)

*buck*

well it happened walked into the woods going to my stand. jumped 5 deer. I waited in the stand about 45 min. then came out nice big buck. big heavy bodied. it was a 8-10 inch long spike with 2 nubs. well its bout time needed meat for my freezer was down to 2 packs.
Don


----------



## hoochman2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Anybody have any luck this weekend in banks county


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 4, 2011)

I've pretty much been out of town the last month. But I've zeroed out every hunt since gun season. Not sure what the deal has been but I hope it changes. My high hopes have been let down.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 11, 2011)

*the rut*

the rut is on saw a good buck pushing a doe thursday morning


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 11, 2011)

Planning on hitting it up for atleast a few hours in the am. Hopefully I'll see something. Sure could use some meat. These select doe days are messing me up.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 14, 2011)

anybody have any luck this past weekend 11-12 / 11-13 we saw 9 deer in one morning killed a heavy horned 4 1/2 year old 4pt 15 inch spread field dressed 127lbs , just didnt have much for horns :yummy:


----------



## linefuse (Nov 14, 2011)

I killed a 9 pointer. Saw 7 bucks sat morning. They were chasing does. Took off today and hunted all morning and didn't see a deer.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 17, 2011)

Finally got back in the stand. Fairly good evening minus the 100 mph wind. Wound up seeing 10 or 11, all does and fawns minus one small six or eight point. Couldn't tell what three were since I checked another field right at dark. Hope nobody got blew away in the wind! Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 25, 2011)

their has been alot of shooting around our hunting land during the thanksgiving doe days. As for us we had a 12 year old and another 10 year old kill their first deer. what great times in the georgia deer woods. anyone else seeing any deer


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 26, 2011)

hows the rut look in your area in banks county. there still scraping and chasing some,but think were on down hill side of the rut


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hung my climber in a swamp bottom yesterday afternoon. Hunted it this morning had a small 8pt chase a doe by me. Three of us hunted this afternoon and only one seen deer. They are getting pretty scarce around my woods. Still hear plenty of shooting myself.


----------



## linefuse (Nov 29, 2011)

Mike if you have a problem with us call me. We have 5 hunters on 210 acres. We've killed one deer which is the nine pointer I shot two weeks ago. Y'all have killed more deer than us. And the only shots u heard on our place Thanksgiving afternoon were us shooting our rifles. I had dropped mine and was zeroing it back it in and everyone else wanted to try theirs. And we strictly trophy management our land. So u need to keep your comments to your self unless u know what youre talking about.


----------



## goldenbear (Nov 29, 2011)

I wish I could hear all that shooting ( someone across the road shoot clay)...Fri. morning the first gun shot was 1 hour after daylight and no shooting in the afternoon.  I let 6 walk, does, 2 spikes and one 4 pointer in the first 2 weeks waiting on big boy.  It is getting to the point now doe's R down from here on out for food.  Four of us hunted 4 days last week and no meat, I guess them deer R hearing what I don't and staying under cover.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah were planning on taking a few does for the freezer


----------



## linefuse (Nov 29, 2011)

Mike and like goldenbear said all that shooting is coming across the road where they shoot all the time. Goldenbear is a member of our club.


----------



## linefuse (Nov 29, 2011)

Going to take Thursday and Friday off and do some hunting.


----------



## goldenbear (Nov 29, 2011)

Yea thats right, I heard your better half say around the fire U need to go ahead and fill the freezer and not wait until the last weekend.  I got to go see about Mickey this weekend he's wanting some $$$$ for Minney and the gang.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been hearing theres been a good bit of rut activity around the house. The does hocks are finally black. I had a spike cone in to the food plot this am with his nose down. Looked to be cruising for does. He didn't stop to eat. Good luck and safe hunting!


----------



## linefuse (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah I heard the same thing. I'm off until Monday. Getting ready to hit the woods in a few minutes.


----------



## goldenbear (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice 10,  bucket line       best weekend 2 hunt by far...but other activity have me going south.......


----------



## linefuse (Dec 2, 2011)

Saw several small bucks chasing does yesterday morning. At 1030 had a 9 come in grunting. Went straight to the cotton ball of doe P I had hanging on a limb. He's in the freezer now. Jumped 3 does being chased by a spike on the way out. Shot a doe also. Every doe I saw yesterday was being chased. The rut is on in Banks county.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 2, 2011)

good deal any pics


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 2, 2011)

hunted friday with my son we saw 8 deer and 2 coyote. he killed 1 doe and 1coyote and wounded the other coyote, blessed with another great hunt.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I finally pulled the trigger on a doe finally. She's a little smaller than I thought but none the less will eat good. I'm heading to the processor now. Dropped her at 170 yds, did gut shoot her though but at least the shoulders are still good. It's been a pretty rough year at my place but hopefully it will get better before the season is over.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Dec 10, 2011)

Well any updates? I've been going here and there. Been pretty slow for the most part. Did kill a doe the last day of the doe days. I let her walk several times in the season but needed the meat so I took her. Did rattle a spike the other evening. They still aren't hitting my food plot for some reason. A doe here and there with a lot of days of nothing in between. Hope yalls season is going a little better than mine.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 11, 2011)

we are still seeing deer, few small bucks and does, but nothing to shoot. hope your year gets better.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 17, 2011)

anybody have any success in banks. We had a good hunt at swallows creek this week.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Dec 18, 2011)

Been in Texas last 5 days. Just finished the 14 hr ride back in. I should have a pretty laid back schedule till after the first so I'm going to get after at least a few does. Hope to check back in with some pics and stories.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Dec 23, 2011)

Still slow as all get out at the house. I decided to venture off to the backside of the property this evening with a Camo fold out chair. Boy has it grown up. Didn't see a thing minus several stands just on the other side the property line looking over in to mine. I set up camp there along a worn out trail and a fresh scrape. Buddy set up on the plot and had a doe out there for about 30 mins. Another buddy took his kids down there Wednesday evening and seen the two fawns. It's pretty hit or miss. Hope things are better on yalls end. Merry Christmas!!!


----------

